# Amazing Buddy



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well i did it!! 

We went for a walk and i let him off lead (only for a short time) he was amazing he kept looking round for me and wanted to be in front of my daughter and her friend (im asumeing thats to protect them??? i may be wrong) and when i asked him to come back he did straight away.

One close call though as he started to slip down the bank towards the canal yikes!

He meet another dog along the way and had a sniff and rolled over on his back straight away bless him.

Weve had a great weekend weve taken him to see my mother and father-in-law who were camping (in new caravan) close by and she was just amazed how he'd changed ,there was no jumping up he was good as gold ,even to a point of her saying she thinks she'd like one .....yipee result!!!

Anyone reading this looking for a puppy i can only say what a fantastic pup he is and thank you once again to Jukee Doodles im over the moon with Buddy xxxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

What a lovely positive post - well done Buddy xxx 
More to the point - Well Done Donna! You have obviously persevered with Buddy and got the desired result.
x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Go Donna, go Donna...  Julia x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for you Donna.... letting them off the lead can be hard the first time... I am very impressed you did it, it will be much easier now  .. well done xxxx Good boy Buddy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds fab, he'll love exploring but wont be confident enough to go too far,he'll want his Mommy... onwards and upwards x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh well done Buddy, and to you Donna, I'm so chuffed for you!!! xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oh thats fab, so pleased. Letting them off the lead is so scary but wonderful. Glad he's settling and well done you!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Donna & Buddy. Sounds like a lovely walk was had by all


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well done Donna & Buddy onwards and upwards now hope your looking forward to Saturday now? Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

that's brilliant Donna, so pleased it's happy days ....


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

Very inspiring - thanks. Unfortunately it will be 3 more weeks till Lizzie can go out as vet insisted we restart the vaccinations.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

That's brilliant Donna. I'm so pleased he's becoming m


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

That's brilliant news Donna. I'm so pleased he's more enjoyable to be with. Perseverance and consistency have obviously paid off!! Gold star for Buddy!!

Xx


----------

